# Private land to hunt hogs



## jcolding41 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey y'all I'm looking for pointers, websites, or any advice in general to be able to hunt some hogs/coyotes on private land. I'm getting ready to join the Navy in early November so I'm trying to get some good hunting done. I've been on five hunts so far and haven't had any luck, so I'm not too much of an newbie. I'm only 19 so that will influence someone's decision on wether or not to allow me to hunt. Thanks for the consideration and responses in advance! Have a nice day


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 3, 2017)

God Bless you sir, and thank you for your service

There are plenty of WMAs to hunt, I have no idea about finding private land. If you are looking for pointers, I dont think there is anything more important than hunting or stalking INTO the Wind. 

Have you smelled them yet? You might recognize it, but the y do smell different than deer, different than raccoons and yotes too.........regardless, pay attention to your nose. If you smell that barn animal smell, keep an eye out, see if you jump a deer or hog or what.

Anyway, I look forward to hearing of your success both before you go and when you come home


----------



## Teh Wicked (Aug 3, 2017)

I was in the Air Force for 13 years and traveled around the south east United States ALOT! having said that...Finding private hunting property these days is a near impossible task unless you get incredibly lucky. When I was a young kid, growing up, it was fairly normal practice for me to ask land owners every year for hunting permission, now this was back in the hills of WV where everyone know everyone. And even then it was hard to find something. You run across two types of property up there. property that is never hunted, and property that is over hunted. THe owners who don't care about their property are absolutely filled with the orange army. while other property sits and remains untouched because the owners are that uptight.

And as the years have progressed, with modern TV showing hunting as this super easy, anyone can walk out and smoke a 150 class whitetail with a bow like persona, the hunting land has pretty much disappeared.

Now you still have two type of land owners...Ones who refuse to let anyone hunt and only own the property for investment. And those who own property just to lease it out and profit from allowing as many hunters as possible on it.

Now every no and then, and this is rare, some random guy will mow his neighbors yard and get access to like 5 acres of prime property to himself. 

If you want GOOD property, you will have to join a lease and pay for your share. If you want GREAT property...Well your going to pay big bucks for that either in a annual lease due, or buying the property yourself and grooming it.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 4, 2017)

I'd hit some WMAs personally. Small game season opens in August and you can hunt hogs with appropriate weapons, including muzzleloaders. You can kill them with a .22 if youre patient and shoot them through the ear hole.


----------

